# VA BEACH PD Teat Versus MA Civil Service



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK any of u who came down to my neck of the woods for that test, how did it compare to the MA Civil Circus? what can I expect, i had to wait until after surgery/con leave to take the test.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a word to the wise...coming from a friend who lives in the city but works for Newport News...don't even bother applying to VA Beach unless you are either a veteran or have a Master's in a related field (CJ, sociology, etc.). I've known about a half dozen highly-qualified people, two with more than ten years full-time employment here in the Bay State, who did not make the cut in VA Beach. None of them were vets, and none had anything more than a four-year degree. 

That said, it's a department I have considered working for, would actually love to if I knew I could make it, but I just don't bother applying because I know it's a waste of my time without hainvg been on active duty and only have a Bachelor's degree...dare I mention I am getting a little up there in age as well :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> VA BEACH PD Teat


:L:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

sgtmvm";p="64259 said:


> Just a word to the wise...coming from a friend who lives in the city but works for Newport News...don't even bother applying to VA Beach unless you are either a veteran or have a Master's in a related field (CJ, sociology, etc.). I've known about a half dozen highly-qualified people, two with more than ten years full-time employment here in the Bay State, who did not make the cut in VA Beach. None of them were vets, and none had anything more than a four-year degree.
> 
> That said, it's a department I have considered working for, would actually love to if I knew I could make it, but I just don't bother applying because I know it's a waste of my time without hainvg been on active duty and only have a Bachelor's degree...dare I mention I am getting a little up there in age as well :roll:


You never know until you try..... Plus it makes a great vaca if you take it in the summertime.
Your friends may have had a"difficult" time passing their recruitment process. Especially if they can't hack the poly. I know of 2 people that got hired by them both only with 4 year degrees and no vet status.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

oops!


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

A little bit of math, some grammar and vocabulary spelling and whatnot all in all a 55 question test. They give you time limits that are ok about 1 minute to a minute and a half per question. the test is split into three separate timed sections. 
Hope this helps.
any more questions just ask, i took the test April 9th.

I have a Masters so hopefully i can get in.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

One of my friends is a police officer for Fairfax County Police Department in VA and he loves it. Lots of action, huge department, lots of details, OT and specialties.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Since we are talking VA, I would also recommend Chesterfield County PD.

Yes, it is a county PD. They have great equipment, great pay, and even a take home cruiser program. I am originally from Chesterfield VA, so I know of what I speak.

http://www.co.chesterfield.va.us/publicsafety/police/recruit.asp

If I had not been recently hired here in MA, I would be looking into it myself.

Ryan


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks ryan, I will check it out. I am gonna start my ride alongs with the area VA PD's I am checking into the state police also. the thing i like the most about the area PD's here is that I can start the application process down here now while I am still active duty.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Jake,
> 
> Also look into Henrico County Sherrifs Office in Richmond. Probably about a 1/2 hour to 45 min north of where you are now. If your into NASCAR, their the most prominate detail guys at Richmond International Raceway..


thanks,

They have a Flyer at the career transition office. i am looking into every where. cause I doubt I am gonna get any jobs in MA


----------

